# Craftsman killed to prevent strengthening Melkor



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 30, 2022)

As we already knew that Melkor would preffer capturing elvish craftsman personnel to strengthen his armed froces combat power, yet elves seemed to have no specific measure, such as strengthening these craftsman suicide attack to prevent Melkor from such free bonus, any thought?


----------

